# How is GBAtemp supported financially?



## monkeymachine (Dec 7, 2006)

Just curious, I mean, don't see any advertising or donation banners around.. I even double-checked my adblock


----------



## djgarf (Dec 7, 2006)

by the staff


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2006)

I pay for the hosting and the domain names, and our partner www.gameyeeeah.com offers me a little money in exchange for putting their logo on the front page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Shaun used to pay Powweb (our previous host) and he also paid for the lifetime IPB license... mega expensive!

The policy of GBAtemp has always been to remain advert-free.
And I swear to you and to everyone, that it will remain advert-free forever.
Because what we care for before all is our members, our community, and we have absolutely no interest in profit.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 7, 2006)

hurray to the staff


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2006)

I've always wondered myself, and even tried to "purchase paid subsription" at one point, since this site is so worthy of my dollar.
It's a very special place, far and above what it appears as on it's surface.

..and his thunderous voice roared savagedly up at the sky,
"Sanctuary! Sanctuary! Sanctuary!"

- The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 7, 2006)

you didn't know? Costello is actually Kobe Bryant.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2006)

We used to be hosted for free on m4d.sm, that was when Kivan and co were active. After they started disappearing we needed independence and control over our hosting so we moved to Powweb, and I paid the 2 years hosting out of my own pocket (about £120). Then we decided to upgrade IPB and all the staff chipped in and we managed to obtain an _expensive_ IPB lifetime licence (about £110). 
When Powweb started screwing us around we moved to another host with a dedicated server (Dedibox) and Costello, myself and Thug4L1f3 paid a third of the hosting cost each per month until Gameyeeeah offered to pay hosting in exchange for their small banner on the front page. The 
domain names are paid for by Costello himself.

Other than the recommended sites box, and the small GameYeeeah logo, and the links to stores that supplied us with review kits in each review you'll see NO other adverts on GBAtemp. We've always been ad-free, always believed that the members appreciate it and that it's one of the things that makes GBAtemp so special. So we'll always remain ad-free!


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 7, 2006)

gbatemp makes billions off of Iraqi contracts.  Don't worry, the oil washes blood off of their hands quite nicely.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> We used to be hosted for free on m4d.sm, that was when Kivan and co were active. After they started disappearing we needed independence and control over our hosting so we moved to Powweb, and I paid the 2 years hosting out of my own pocket (about £120). Then we decided to upgrade IPB and all the staff chipped in and we managed to obtain an _expensive_ IPB lifetime licence (about £110).
> When Powweb started screwing us around we moved to another host with a dedicated server (Dedibox) and Costello, myself and Thug4L1f3 paid a third of the hosting cost each per month until Gameyeeeah offered to pay hosting in exchange for their small banner on the front page.
> 
> Other than the recommended sites box, and the small GameYeeeah logo, and the links to stores that supplied us with review kits in each review you'll see NO other adverts on GBAtemp. We've always been ad-free, always believed that the members appreciate it and that it's one of the things that makes GBAtemp so special. So we'll always remain ad-free!


by dedibox, you mean http://www.dedibox.fr/ ? If yes, who gave his french address to subscribe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(From one of the best french internet provider "Free")


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyro @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> by dedibox, you mean http://www.dedibox.fr/ ? If yes, who gave his french address to subscribe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Costello is French, so... Doesn't take a genius etc...


----------



## Kyro (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kyro @ Dec 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > by dedibox, you mean http://www.dedibox.fr/ ? If yes, who gave his french address to subscribe ?
> ...


now that you say it, right, i remember him being french, i was confused by his avatar and the united kingdom flag...


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah.. I hope everyone appreciates the hard work, time and money these guys sacrifice for all us members!


----------



## MaHe (Dec 7, 2006)

So 'is French? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, take a look on the bright side. They get units to review for free :0


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 7, 2006)

shaun and costello go out on the street everyday in hobo outfits and a tin can begging for money. They then invest the small amount of money they get and put it in the bank to earn interest. Then using the time machine they created from glued together flash cards, they travel to the future, withdraw their money which has grown to a great sum, and come back to the present. And now you know.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> shaun and costello go out on the street everyday in hobo outfits and a tin can begging for money. They then invest the small amount of money they get and put it in the bank to earn interest. Then using the time machine they created from glued together flash cards, they travel to the future, withdraw their money which has grown to a great sum, and come back to the present. And now you know.


By hobo outfit you mean clothes they wear when they go online KIDDING. I'M JUST KIDDING.


----------



## ChowMein (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> By hobo outfit you mean clothes they wear when they go online KIDDING. I'M JUST KIDDING.


Man, you're going to slapped around like that avatar of yours


----------



## Shinji (Dec 7, 2006)

I remember when that "GBATemp reccomends..." box was initiated, I believe there were a bunch of members saying "Whats next, advert banners?!"  

I shall remain a loyal GBATemp member no matter what...well, if the forums end up like gamefaqs/gamespot then i'll have to kill myself >.>


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 8, 2006)

I think some of us (until now, myself included) have taken the ad-freeness for granted.

The staff deserve big props for running this community.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, if everybody on this board gave a dollar, you cats would certainly have enough money to hire me.
(for what I dunno...)
Hell, if one person gave a dollor, you'd have enough to hire me.
I'm broke as a freakin' circus monkey over here!

Seriously though, you do have a "Purchase Paid Subscriptions" link in the controls section..
.. what's that for anyway? Vestigial limb?


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Seriously though, you do have a "Purchase Paid Subscriptions" link in the controls section..
> .. what's that for anyway? Vestigial limb?


Just a standard part of IPB...


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 7, 2006)

Just curious, I mean, don't see any advertising or donation banners around.. I even double-checked my adblock


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 12, 2006)

You guys should set up a donate button, you deserve it.

Oh and mthrnite you should sell your songs, they're quite good... or give them away for free and put a donate button on your site.

OR get a job at ChaCha.com

You can work anytime you want, work from home, and you get 5$ for every search that someone asks you to do, I'd work there if I was 18.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> You guys should set up a donate button, you deserve it.


Oh please. We tried that before to raise money for hosting and raised about £15 after a few months.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(CCNaru @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> you didn't know? Costello is actually Kobe Bryant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha!!! hope ur kidding


----------



## decript (Dec 12, 2006)

Serious kudos to the staff for keeping this site active!
I loved the april fools joke where you set up google ads at the top, and members questioned it and the staff 'got angry and claimed everyone was selfish'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good times.


----------



## elfgirl_45 (Dec 12, 2006)

You guys are too cool. It never even occurred to me that you were pulling from your own pockets to keep the site up and ad-free. I just figured it was the tooth fairy keeping this site alive or something. My other favorite forum  just recently started asking for money (by buying shirts, dvds, or donating etc) to keep it up and ad-free... I'm sure their intentions are good but it's still kind of irritating. A big thanks to you guys!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 12, 2006)

*Heeeeeell Yeeeaaaah!*







that's awesome. thanks, fellas. I always figured it was some kind of Amway scam or a Russian mafia money laundering front or something.


----------



## xflash (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> www.gameyeeeah.com offers me a little money in exchange for putting their logo on the front page








 wait how come iv never seen that logo anywhere on the front page yet lol

edited: wait i just took a look around and i noticed it hmmm i guess i don't pay much attention to that stuff on the side lol


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(xflash @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > www.gameyeeeah.com offers me a little money in exchange for putting their logo on the front page
> ...


Because you're blind. It's right there under Recommended Sites.


----------



## dice (Dec 12, 2006)

well I haven't seen it before either


----------



## iza (Dec 12, 2006)

its because your content in the middle is sooo fascinating...and next time im in europe, i'm buying each of the staff members a hooker....hey, if 16 is legal in germany and some other countries where they have whorehouses, is it still an underage hooker? is there a hooking age?

edit: WHY DIDNT I TELL MY GIRLFRIEND TO WAIT FOR ME AT THE HOTEL WHEN I WAS IN AMSTERDAM, WHY GOD, WHY?!?!?! (lol...prolly cuz i was wayyyyy to f*ckd up to remember my way back). with street names like Oojwebaezaelissa (i know, i made that one up...but thats what they looked like to me) can ya blame me?


----------



## dice (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(iza @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> its because your content in the middle is sooo fascinating...and next time im in europe, i'm buying each of the staff members a hooker....hey, if 16 is legal in germany and some other countries where they have whorehouses, is it still an underage hooker? is there a hooking age?


wha?


----------



## iza (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(iza @ Dec 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > its because your content in the middle is sooo fascinating...and next time im in europe, i'm buying each of the staff members a hooker....hey, if 16 is legal in germany and some other countries where they have whorehouses, is it still an underage hooker? is there a hooking age?
> ...



i take it theres no prominent whore houses in the UK.... maybe GBAtemp should start one...


----------



## stivsama (Dec 12, 2006)

I also believeD the "free" review kits keep the site, or at least the admins, up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just so the current "owners" know, I won't complain when gbatemp adopts ads, I'm a beggar who just doesn't choose.

I miss Kivan et al, but I'm sure glad the new staff picked up the slack. GBATemp certainly evolved and I fully expect it to still be here when I FINALLY get the whole DS Flash shebang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Torte (Dec 12, 2006)

Just wanted to give a big thanks to all the admins who make GBATemp possible.  I love you guys


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey, if you guys need to raise money, on the portal you can have a link next to the search button, that says "ADs" and whenever someone clicks it they are instantly flooded with 100 ads which contain no popup, spyware, or adware, just 100 banners. So whenever says, i wish i could donate to GBAtemp, they can by looking at 100 banners. Pretty much just have ads, but where no one can see them unless they truely want to.


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2007)

you know the problem when it comes to adverts and sponsors... *cough*maxconsole


----------

